# Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!



## pernze2007 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin etwas ängstlich was momentan unseren Fischteich angeht.
Wir habe ein Zulaufbecken wo das Regenwasser vom Dach als erstes in dieses Becken und danach wenn es zu voll ist in den großen Fischteich läuft!
In dem Zulaufbecken sind keine Fische sondern nur im grßen Teich.
Seid ca. 2 Wochen ist das Wasser vom Zulaufbecken feuerrot mit einer roten Schmierschimmer die oben drauf rum schwimmt. Fotos versuche ich beizufügen, sollte jemand diese nicht öffnen können, kann ich auch gerne E.Mails verschicken mit diesen!
Was könnte das sein?

Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Duquesa86 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!*

Hallo,

leider kann ich Dir da auch nicht helfen, hab soetwas noch nie gesehen. Vielleicht kannst eine Wasserprobe in einem Labor in Deiner Nähe abgeben.


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!*

Hi,

mir fallen da spontan nur Rotalgen oder ein Massaker ein. Hast Du mal eine Wasserprobe untersuchen lassen? Wäre für mich der erste Schritt.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!*

Hallo,
beim googeln "rote Algen" findest einiges, ich füge mal das ein:
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/anlage/madh2o.htm


----------



## hadron (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!*

Ich tippe mal auf Rost - aber egal was es ist - wenn das in deinen Fischteich kommt wars das für die Fische. Wasser aus dem Dach auffangen und dann in den Teich ist generell keine gute Idee.


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!*

Servus Pernze

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich 

Herzlich Willkommen

Es könnte sich um "Blutregenalge (Haematococcus pluvialis)" handeln.


----------



## pernze2007 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!*

Ja ich habe auch etwas Angst davor das es in den unteren Fischteich läuft beim nächsten starken Regen. Wir haben vor einem Jahr das Haus gekauft und der Fischteich war nun mal vorhanden. Leider habe ich wirklich nicht viel ahnung davon und lese viel im Internet usw. 
Die Wasserprobe mache ich wie genau? Kann ich einfach von dem Wasser etwas in ein Glas etc. abfüllen und zu jedem beliebigen Zoofachhandel fahren die auch Fische etc. verkaufen? Wie teuer ist so eine Probe ca.?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## hadron (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Es könnte sich um "Blutregenalge (Haematococcus pluvialis)" handeln.



Wär auch ne Möglichkeit - wie ich grad gelesen habe produziert diese Alge *Astaxanthin* - dieser Stoff stärkt ja das Immunsystem der Fische - aber so ne heftige Rotfärbung und dann auch nur im oberen Teich hab ich noch nie gesehen. Vielleicht ist auch irgendwie roter Staub durch die Luft aufs Dach gekommen und wurde mit dem Regen abgewaschen.

Wasserprobe --> Mikroskop und evtl. nen Eisentest. Ich denke dann weisst Du mehr.


----------



## hadron (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!*



pernze2007 schrieb:


> Die Wasserprobe mache ich wie genau?



Für die Untersuchung auf Rotalgen einfach ein Glas mit Deckel im Wasser spülen und mit dem Teichwasser füllen. Unter dem Mikroskop (Schule?) siehst du dann sicher ob sich Rotalgen im Wasser befinden - auch Staubkörner lassen sich so feststellen. Für Eisenoxid gibts Wassertests im Fachhandel.


----------



## austriacarp (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe!!! Teichwasser feuerrot!?!*

Bei uns ist ein Teich der hat eine ähnliche Farbe dort wurde das Wasser geprüft und festgestellt das es sich um das Laub der __ Rotbuche handelt was das Wasser verfärbt hat. Ist aber drotz der roten Farbe unbedenklich.


----------

